# Number plate - ultimate want and most appropriate ?



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Apologies if already done...

Forthcoming DVLA auction in July has got me thinking about more plates ( I collect them ).

Just wondered what your ultimate nr plate would be, if money were no object (using proper dvla plate regs) and also what number plate would perhaps be most appropriate ?

MS 1 - my initials. Very sought after and common initials. Allegedly would cost over £250k to buy.

FAT50 - more appropriate 

Mark


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

FAB 53X

CRU 151N

WH05 HIT

my faves  will add more when i remember


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

1 DMH but somones already got that on their Jag XJ8 although I'm quite happy with mine.


----------



## SeanCorky (Feb 11, 2009)

C5 ean


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

J3WEL my surname 9k
TH02MAS also 9k.

mine MR TDJ £250


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Sco7t


----------



## Scottcamb (Aug 23, 2009)

i like the one on my new car, espaically with my car cleaning obession AK02 OCD


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

R1 chs


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

> Forthcoming DVLA auction in July has got me thinking about more plates ( I collect them ).


wanna buy my plate:lol:


----------



## 1an T (Sep 29, 2010)

14n but its on a 1995 1.7d cavalier ha ha


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

D3 ANS - Deans

There's a mediocre 911 that spins past now and again near me with the number plate Y 55AVE and I always think...hmmm perhaps so that you could have afforded an R8?


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

I've always wanted J4MES. I saw it once years ago on a lotus steaming down the A 12. However it appears the current owner is not the sharpest knife in the block - http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/6238223/Bank-robber-caught-out-by-personalised-BMW-number-plate.html:speechles


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I want:

M4GIC

But Paul Daniels wont sell it.


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> I want:
> 
> M4GIC
> 
> But Paul Daniels wont sell it.


doesn't he have MAG1C??


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I thought about buying TR03 VOR back in 2002 when it was on the DVLA website think it was about £1k but my car was a 52 plate and didn't plan on changing for a couple of years. Then I thought about buying something like TJ 7 when it was auctioned about a year ago, the reserve was something like £2500 but by the time you pay fee it was more like £3000, was considering it as an investment but decided against bothering in the end because I've never been that keen on personal numberplate.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Dad got me the perfect one for my 21st, dirt cheap for what it is too 










Wouldn't mind 1 AEF (my initials) but that was 30,000 some years ago


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I have D5 LDA, D5 - the date I past my driving test, LDA - my initials. Perfect for me, wouldn't want anything else tbh!

Love private plates, just not a fan of buying one and mis spacing the characters, just makes it look like you couldn't afford the plate you really wanted :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i'd love CRA1G but its on an aston martin, and the guy says hes already had major offers for it, and turned them down.. (like twice what the car cost offers)

i'd love either MAG1C or M4GIC, that way i can sell it to robbie for a profit  :lol:

i'd also like WAX 1T but it belongs to autoglym.
as does POL15H

seen a new mini in the works car park.. was standing with two collegues (my mate, and his gf who works their) he pointed out the number plate almost said "M1 DCK" (my D***)
to which his girlfriend who's a bit dizzy, wasn't listening, saw him pointing at the car and said "it's a mini" 

shot down in one sentence their :lol:

wouldn't mind G2ECH
rob from GTECH might pay me loads for it :lol:


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

Mine would be V84LTR..........my current one is V4LTR..one digit out...:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

tom-coupe said:


> J3WEL my surname 9k
> TH02MAS also 9k.
> 
> mine MR TDJ £250


I Know whose got TH02MAS

Ive got Razzlez


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Razzzle said:


> I Know whose got TH02MAS
> 
> Ive got Razzlez


is that R422LEZ?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I've always wanted RN05 GTT. Spaced as RN0 5 GTT for my little Renault. But the car is told old and the reg is taken


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

W111 WAX is available thinking of taking the plunge


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

who45 said:


> wanna buy my plate:lol:


What do you have ?


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

willwad82 said:


> W111 WAX is available thinking of taking the plunge


Plates do seem to hold their money / appreciate.

I almost bought M4RKY ten years ago. It seemed a lot of money at £900 back then.

So wish I had!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Im trying to start valeting and machine polishing so i thought this plate says alot. Also i have seen a morris van for sale. Would defo look good turning up in that with a private plate


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> is that R422LEZ?


Can't be that a the letter Z has only been used in Great British plates since the new style reg in 2001. Before that, it was used in N.I. Only.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I always fancied A160ORS to put on an RS1600i

Coxy, link on your sig doesn't work? Missing the .com in the address :thumb: Cool site there, some fantastic artwork


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

cotter said:


> I always fancied A160ORS to put on an RS1600i
> 
> Coxy, link on your sig doesn't work? Missing the .com in the address :thumb: Cool site there, some fantastic artwork


cheers Cotter! Sorted it now!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

scratcher said:


> I've always wanted RN05 GTT. Spaced as RN0 5 GTT for my little Renault. But the car is told old and the reg is taken


could go old testament probably.
RNO 56T
spaced to RNO 5 6T with a nicely placed bolt.. that 6 would look like a G



Coxy914 said:


> Can't be that a the letter Z has only been used in Great British plates since the new style reg in 2001. Before that, it was used in N.I. Only.


hmm.. learn something new everyday :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

craigqq said:


> is that r422lez?


ra55le z


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Audi A6 with 

YE5 BRUV


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

P155off
p15sed


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Ne14abj ?


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

L4CKL is the closest I could get to my surname of LACKI...so didn't do too bad..

Always wanted A117 DNY when I was younger, but to much fiddling with screws to alter the 11 into an N to spell Antony.


----------

